# LCD or Plasma for PS3



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

Im getting a PS3 this september but i would also like to have a good definition on my screen so i wanted to ask if you could give me advice in choosing a HDTV with good perfromance for gaming and as a regular HDTV


----------



## sockerdudex (Jan 4, 2008)

well thats by far LCD. see the thing about gaming is you will have a bad experience with ghosting if you dont get the right tv. gam should be played on an LCD wiht 5ms or less response time. any CRT is far high enough to meet that. Do not get a plasma, you will have the worst gaming experience. Get an LCD, but make sure you get one with a fast response time. the faster the response time the better 

btw, get 360 not PS3 , but thats for another thread...


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

lol the ps3 was decided in a last thread =p 

i would defiantly have to say LCD, Plasmas burn.... bad stuff lol knew some guy who paused for an hour, came back and Halo 2 was burnt into his screen for good! LCDs are also very good for glare while plasmas u can barely see a thing, also when looking for an LCD get a good brand (if you can afford) and a FULL highdef (ready of course) if you want to play ps3 to its top! Sony Bravia...damn i cant remember the model! D i think is a decent price but Sony seem to be the best, they have a much clearer image than ALL the others i have seen. Make sure you get the 100hz model.... it all really depends on money! but go to a reputable store like JB or of the sort and talk to them! they will have much more advanced information... Then again dont just take some1s word on it! your gonna be spending a fair bit for a tv u gotta love it, you have to like the features and the general look (outside of the screen and the screen!)


----------



## thaspraya (Aug 2, 2006)

sup2a said:


> lol the ps3 was decided in a last thread =p
> 
> i would defiantly have to say LCD, Plasmas burn.... bad stuff lol knew some guy who paused for an hour, came back and Halo 2 was burnt into his screen for good! LCDs are also very good for glare while plasmas u can barely see a thing, also when looking for an LCD get a good brand (if you can afford) and a FULL highdef (ready of course) if you want to play ps3 to its top! Sony Bravia...damn i cant remember the model! D i think is a decent price but Sony seem to be the best, they have a much clearer image than ALL the others i have seen. Make sure you get the 100hz model.... it all really depends on money! but go to a reputable store like JB or of the sort and talk to them! they will have much more advanced information... Then again dont just take some1s word on it! your gonna be spending a fair bit for a tv u gotta love it, you have to like the features and the general look (outside of the screen and the screen!)


Sorry for offtopic-ness - The people at TSG probably know more than the people who work at those shops  And also, they'll just try to get you to buy the most profitable(for them) TV


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

i really dont have that much money... compared if i lived in çUSA everything is cheaper there so something about 1000 or less than 2000 USD is the range of the money i would likely spend on an LCD as you said its the best for gaming


----------



## keysergauss (Feb 12, 2008)

hdtv with 1080p


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a 43" Plasma and I have no problems with burn-in... after I had Final Fantasy XII burnt in the first one after a week (returned it for a new one ) Most TVs have options to prevent burn in. I do not get any ghosting issues ethier.

But I would suggest LCD to have less chance of burn-in.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

thaspraya said:


> Sorry for offtopic-ness - The people at TSG probably know more than the people who work at those shops  And also, they'll just try to get you to buy the most profitable(for them) TV


sure, most salesmen will try and push youto the higher end but ive found JB to be not so pushy, also the people at (JB at least) are trained specifically in that area


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Plasma will be dead. LCD future


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

I found this one: KDL-40V2500>>>1,300,000 chilean pesos thats U$D 2600.

1080p Full HD, 40 inches, HDMI and i think it comes with a hometheater for free....

i bet there's a catch... ¬¬


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

hmmm check it out b4 you buy...never heard the brand name...i guess i am in Australia though lol how many Hz is it? you probably want a 100Hz tv much better for fast paced action and sport, what sort of warranty does it have? if you end up buying it see if you can get extended warranty...how many HDMI ports? sure 1 is good but the more the better =p just remember to CHECK B4 U BUY!! see if the picture quality is good, sharp and if you want to watch HD tv make sure its HD READY some of them claim to be HD but are useless oh! and the general feel of the actual...box case whatever u want to call it... ive heard some of the cheap plastic tvs...well aint the best =p


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

It's Sony's V series lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

andres_sz said:


> I found this one: KDL-40V2500>>>1,300,000 chilean pesos thats U$D 2600.
> 
> 1080p Full HD, 40 inches, HDMI and i think it comes with a hometheater for free....
> 
> i bet there's a catch... ¬¬


probably a cheap home theatre system that SONY couldn't get rid off or a discontinued model.


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

i think so too, but its free


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no harm in getting it


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

andres_sz said:


> It's Sony's V series lol


lol ma bad... yea i guess it sounds alright but as i say try to get a decent warranty on it :up:


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, i found this bout that LCD. Know the meaning of half of it......
"Features: 
16:9 1080p HD Resolution Panel (1920 x 1080) 
BRAVIA ENGINE Full Digital Video Processor 
Live Color Creation (WCG-CCFL) backlight 
ATSC Tuner 
HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) x 2 
Display Size: 40 inches 
Display Technology: TFT active matrix 
is_hdtv_compatible: Y 
Image Aspect Ratio: 16:9 
speakers_included_description: 2 speakers 
has_teletext_support: Y 
Depth: 4.3 inches


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice TV


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

yea nice, has everything u need really im just guessing here that its 100hz cause' of all the features yea certainly worth considering


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

the only thing i know is that it hasn't got MotionFlow120Hz. btw: what does that mean??


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

well i dont really know lol, but im almost certain it is just a faster tv, im sayin that it would be much smoother as the screen would be faster...


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

i meant: what's the deal wth the Hertz?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

hertz is basically how smooth the motion goes, (how fast the refresh rate is on the screen) old tvs had 50hz and some game wouldn't play on them, then there are 60hz, then 100hz (decent for LCDs) which will offer smooth movement ect ect, and as you said 120hz im not sure what the top is but i havnt seen anything over 120


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

thats cool... is there a possibilty this LCD is 60 Hz?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

i doubt it but yes there is a possibility i havnt been able to find much information on it Hz wise ill have another quick look around and get back to you


----------



## WarLord725 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would say LCD.... (Plasma is weak)


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, for movies and stuff, glossy LCD. For houses with bad lighting and playing games, matte LCD. Plasma sucks. Projector will suck a lot out of your electricity bill. You say you want it for TV as well, and I'm assuming you're getting blu-ray movies for your ps3, and you're sitting away from your tv while playing so you won't notice the blur very much, so I suggest a glossy LCD HDTV. The Samsungs are KICK-***, but BRAVIAs from Sony are very good too, but if money's tight, I would choose a cheap Chinese knockoff. Just joking. No really, if money's tight, try some of the lesser-known (but still quite competitive) brands like Olevia, Westinghouse, and even well known Chinese brands like TCL and Haier. In fact, Haier opened a store in 5th Avenue in New York City, which means they aren't terrible.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

i checked out the Samsungs against the Sonys and i noticed the sharpness on the bravia was so much better than any of the samsungs... my opinion?... ahh well i would also suggest a matte LCD just because if your playing during the day its a pain to keep pulling the blinds or slightly adjusting you seating space...
and projectors....i wouldn't even consider... sure they big...but they also....suck.... you can barely see a thing if the lighting is bad not very good for games and the list goes on

oh! and it reminds me do not buy LG! good brand? nope! i was informed by someone they are made in the same Korean factory that make cheapo tvs.... could be wrong....just suggesting!


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

oh and as for the refresh rate it doesnt want to tell me btu i did find some interesting information on wiki... dont take it willingly though wiki can be wrong

"According to the licenses supplied with the Bravia (model KDL-40V2500 and presumably other models) the device runs at least partially on embedded Linux and utilizes other free software and publicly available software components." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRAVIA)

it also showed the same model as Japanese and American... probably why i didnt know tha name 
but as it is a higher end model id imagine it would be 100hz...might want to talk to whoever is selling it...


----------

